

Hillary Clinton really wants you to know her private mail server was legal - snehesht
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/14/8958791/hillary-clinton-campaign-fact-sheet-email-transparency

======
gamechangr
The part that makes this whole investigation almost irrelevant is Hillary gets
to decide which emails are considered work, without oversight from a third
party. I guess the world will never know if there really was anything illegal.
More transparency should be required of high ranking offices.

From the middle of the article direct quote that Hillary decides....

" (Question) Do you think a third party should be allowed to review what was
turned over to the State Department, as well as the remainder that was not?

(ANSWER) The Federal Records Act puts the obligation on the government
official, not the agency or a third party, to determine what is and is not a
federal record.

It smells like when Hillary said her family was "dead broke"
[http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/stasi-hillary-
could...](http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/stasi-hillary-couldn-lied-
made-12m-broke-article-1.1842912)

They only made $12 MILLION the year after Bill Clinton’s Presidency.

Or when she said that Chelsea was jogging around the world trade center during
9/11 and Chelsea told reports she was sleeping.

[http://www.dickmorris.com/hillarys-other-
fabrication/](http://www.dickmorris.com/hillarys-other-fabrication/)

------
greenyoda
For the other side of the story, see this article from the Washington Post,
which fact-checks Hillary's assertions about her e-mail practices:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-
checker/wp/2015/03/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-
checker/wp/2015/03/16/fact-checking-hillary-clintons-news-conference)

